# Microchipping goats



## sparr89 (Apr 4, 2013)

I want to microchip my goats but I have no idea where to get the microchips or supplies... Anyone know where?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

You could get them from the vet.


----------



## sparr89 (Apr 4, 2013)

Is there away besides the vet I know you can do them yourself. I'm in the process of getting my herd registered and 12 goats plus soon to be more will start to get very pricey


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Jeffers sells a microchipping system and the chips, but the entire set up is more than $400, so that probably wont be easy on your wallet.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Do a search on Avid chips. There are places that sell them.


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

Why don't you just want to tattoo them? Just wondered....


----------



## ShultsAcres (Jun 8, 2011)

What breed do you have? You need to be careful about the chips that you buy now because the 9 digit chips are only recognized by the government until March of 2014 (they are going to grandfather in the previous)then they have given another year for the 15 digit chips before you have to switch and only use the country desginated 15 digit chip. If you only need the avid 9 digit to do your herd now I can make you quite a deal because I bought a box of 25 before the new info on the requirements came out. I use Elsie at EZ ID Phone: 970-351-7701


----------



## ptgoats45 (Nov 28, 2011)

I would also check with the registry you want to register with. As far as I know they all still require tattoos even if they are microchipped.


----------



## sparr89 (Apr 4, 2013)

I have fainting goats and we are starting to sell our babies now and we sold the ones last year without being registered but I've been working to get them registered and I've finally been approved for the IFGA,AFGO and the MGR and I wanted to have everything together so there was no problems


----------



## sparr89 (Apr 4, 2013)

I was just planning on getting all three, scrapie, microchip and tattoo just so there can't be problems


----------



## Crazyanimallady (Oct 19, 2017)

sparr89 said:


> I want to microchip my goats but I have no idea where to get the microchips or supplies... Anyone know where?


Valleyvet.com sells them either $15 each or $234 for 25


----------

